
OS X notifications when long zsh command finishes and terminal not focussed - tomduncalf
http://frantic.im/notify-on-completion
======
tomduncalf
The actual description is here isn't 100% clear, but I didn't want to post my
own article just for the sake of clarifying as it felt a bit like stealing!

The instructions you need are at the bottom of the post – "solution 4". Put
the AppleScript into a new file, /usr/local/bin/notifyme (or wherever on your
path) and then add the function to your .zshrc (changing "notifyme" if you
named the AppleScript something different). This will then take effect for any
new Terminal windows.

